# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Sobreproducción de arroz en valles genera caída de precios en 50%

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Excedente ascenderá a 200 mil toneladas este año, afirman productores.*    *Lima, mar. 26 (ANDINA).-* La mayor producción de arroz que ya se registra en algunos valles ha generado que los precios caigan en aproximadamente 50 por ciento, por ello se requiere que el excedente sea exportado para superar las pérdidas, afirmó hoy el Comité Nacional de Productores de Arroz.  
El presidente del Comité Nacional de Productores de Arroz, Luis Zúñiga, dijo que esta sobreproducción es consecuencia de la migración de productores de otros cultivos a la siembra de arroz, debido a los mejores precios que se obtuvieron el año pasado. 
Los productores de caña de azúcar, maíz y algodón han preferido sembrar arroz, generando que los precios caigan de 1.50 nuevos soles por kilo de arroz cáscara que se obtuvo el año pasado a la mitad, manifestó a la agencia Andina. 
Indicó que en la zona sur ya se inició la cosecha, al igual que en La Libertad, Ancash, Piura y Tumbes. 
Comentó que esta sobreproducción obliga a buscar nuevos mercados para exportar el excedente, por lo que saludó la iniciativa del Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) de buscar oportunidades en el mercado colombiano. 
Colombia importa anualmente unas 200 mil toneladas de arroz, que es el excedente que tendremos, así que podría ser un potencial comprador, comentó. 
Precisó que también los productores han iniciado conversaciones con importadores de Chile y Estados Unidos, donde podrían haber buenos resultados. 
Chile importa generalmente de Argentina, pero este país ha tenido ciertos problemas con sus cosechas y eso nos genera una oportunidad, las conversaciones van por buen camino, refirió. 
Mencionó que el precio del saco de arroz superior en campo es de 70 soles y el comerciante no debería venderlo más allá de 90 soles, en consecuencia, el kilo de arroz en el minorista debería estar en 1.80 soles. 
Finalmente, Zúñiga informó que los productores alistan para los próximos días una segunda compra directa de 12,500 toneladas de urea.Temas similares: Artículo: Mejora en los precios genera expectativas positivas para cultivos de agroexportación del Perú Precios mayoristas del pollo bajaron en 35% debido a sobreproducción, afirma Minag Precios al consumidor a nivel nacional tuvieron la mayor caída este año en junio al bajar 0.28% Amenaza para la salud: Detectan maíz transgénico en 5 valles de la costa Pronaa compró 7,600 toneladas de arroz a agricultores de los valles de Arequipa

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Autoridades agrarias de ambos países realizan coordinaciones.*   *Lima, mar. 26 (ANDINA).-* El excedente en la producción de arroz peruano que se registraría en la presente campaña podría ser adquirida por empresas colombianas, informó hoy el ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton.  
Indicó que durante la visita que realizó al país el viceministro de Agricultura de Colombia, Juan Salazar, se le planteó dicha posibilidad. 
El viceministro colombiano se comprometió a contactarse con el empresariado de su país vinculado al comercio exterior para someter a evaluación la posibilidad de comprar parte del excedente de arroz peruano. 
Leyton dijo que estas coordinaciones buscan disminuir cualquier problema que pudiera generarse por efecto de la mayor producción de arroz en el mercado local. 
El año pasado la producción de arroz en el país fue de 2.8 millones de toneladas y la superficie cosechada ascendió a 378,125 hectáreas. 
Salazar visitó la región La Libertad para conocer el Proyecto Especial Chavimochic, en compañía de funcionarios del Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag), destacando el avance de las obras de infraestructura y el desarrollo agrícola alcanzado en la zona de influencia. En especial de las áreas desérticas, con un alto grado de tecnología respecto al aprovechamiento de los recursos hídricos a través de sistemas de riego tecnificado. 
Además, durante las reuniones de trabajo sostenidas entre las autoridades agrarias de Perú y Colombia se comprometieron a trabajar en forma conjunta con el fin de fortalecer los vínculos y afianzar el intercambio comercial.  
El Proyecto Especial Chavimochic tiene actualmente en producción cerca de 2,500 hectáreas de paltos, que ubican a Perú como el primer productor mundial de este fruto, así como alrededor 3,000 hectáreas de cultivos de caña de azúcar, con un alto grado de tecnología. 
También se producen espárragos, pimiento piquillo y páprika, entre otros productos.

----------


## Daniel Esquerre

Demanda de baja elasticidad (o inelastica) es la que tiene elasticidad entre 0 y 1, se presenta como en el grafico. Lo que sucede es que en este caso lo que esta aumentado es la oferta (la demanda no se mueve) por los motivos que indica el articulo (migracion de productores al arroz por su precio alto). Como esta oferta se enfrenta a una demanda inelastica (la gente consume casi lo mismo cuando el precio varia) una reduccion en el precio no va hacer que la gente consuma mas arroz, por lo que los productores para no quedarse con la produccion (arroz) van a empezar a venderlo mas barato y va ha empezar una guerra de precios (del punto 1 al 2 en el grafico, P se reduce bastante pero Q aumenta muy poco). En un caso extremo todos podrian perder y algunos solo recuperarian lo invertido. Los consumidores van a tener mejores precios, pero por ello no van a comprar mas dadas las caracteristacias del producto.
Por ello el gobierno busca una salida (si es que no la buscan los mismos productores) y una salida es buscar nuevos mercados como el caso del Colombiano, pero a menos que esto vaya a ser a largo plazo no sera una salida completa.
Para no volver a caer en estos excesos de produccion, los productores deben de unirse en asociaciones para coordinar la produccion y asi asegurarse la ganancia, manejar un precio uniforme y cubrir la demanda requerida. 
Daniel Esquerre
200821526

----------


## Daniel Esquerre

El grafico que prepare lo compartire con uds. el dia sabado por que no se puede adjuntar en el foro. 
Daniel Esquerre
200821526

----------


## 200821509

En los artículos leídos vemos como en la realidad las teorías económicas casi siempre se cumplen, pues podemos observar como la migración de cultivos a productos como el arroz trae como consecuencia la sobreproducción y por ende la baja en el precio debido a que la demanda sigue siendo la misma (producto con Elasticidad 0 o 1), a su vez trae perdidas a los productores en sus ganancias ya que el precio baja y la demanda sigue siendo la misma. Por otro lado podemos observar que siempre existen soluciones para problemas como este, una de las alternativas adoptadas es la exportación del excedente a mercados como los de Colombia, Chile o Estados Unidos, esta acción soluciona el problema de una manera directa. Finalmente también vemos alternativas para no caer en la sobreproducción, un proyecto interesante es el de Chavimochic, proyecto por el cual la agricultura aprovecha los recursos hídricos a través del sistema de riego tecnificado, y esto trae como consecuencia productos de mejor calidad. De esta manera el Gobierno Peruano negocia con otros países (Colombia) el intercambio comercial y por ende la mejora en las ganancias de los productores.  *Ricardo Carrillo Cordova*  *EPEL - Grupo 8* *200821509*

----------


## adrianbepi

Cuando la demanda es elástica (mayor a 1) hay muchos consumidores a razón de que el precio de dicho producto ha bajado (la demanda crece), mientras la demanda es menor a 1 es inelástica, que quiere decir cuando el precio de un producto a bajado la demanda no crece, no hay mas consumidores porque el consumo así baje el precio va hacer el mismo. Que es lo que ha pasado con el arroz, a generado un exceso de oferta (mas producción de arroz) produciendo una demanda inelástica. Tal motivo se debe, que el arroz tuvo buena rentabilidad correspondiente al año pasado, lo que hizo que muchos productores de otros producto que no generaban tanta rentabilidad obtén por producir arroz, donde los precios se imponen en un mercado de libre competencia creado por los tantos productores que ya existen, bajando así los precios en los mercados, quedando así un exceso de arroz, donde muchos productores recuperan lo invertido o pierden parte de ello. Para tal motivo es necesario exportar el exceso de arroz, buscar nuevos mercados y ofrecer un producto de calidad, para poder ingresar al mercado internacional, con el apoyo del Gobierno para crear Asociaciones que ayuden y promuevan los productos para el consumo nacional (manteniendo un precio de equilibrio) y para el consumo  internacional. También incentivando y promoviendo el nivel de otros productos(alcachofa,esparragos,etc)  hacia la exportación para así crear nuevos mercados y no exista migración de productores y exceso de producción.  Adrian Benavides           Grupo 8----200821492

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Mi humilde opinión al respecto es que muchos peruanos que trabajan en agricultura cometen el mismo error: si un año le va súper bien a algún cultivo, todo el Perú o la región migra a ese cultivo... y terminan destruyendo el precio y por supuesto el negocio a fin de cuentas. 
Supongo que es una suerte que existan países que demanden los excedentes que producimos, pero no creo que siempre ocurra lo mismo. 
Creo que le Ministerio de Agricultura debería trazar un plan de producción anual para los principales cultivos que se producen en el Perú, para así evitar este tipo de sobreproducciones. 
El Ministerio podría presentar algunos estimados por cultivos, de cuánto hay sembrado en el territorio, y cuánto se podría sembrar (teniendo en cuenta la demanda interna y externa), sin tirar abajo el precio o la demanda; y deberían manetener esas cifras actualizadas durante todo el año, para que los agricultores puedan acceder a dicha información. 
La verdad no sé si ya exista ese sistema, pero lo que vengo oyendo últimamente es que todos quieren sembrar uva de mesa... así que mi único cosejo es que tratemos de no tropesarnos con la misma piedra. 
Saludos

----------


## Jacqueline Cordova Poma

El aumento en la producción de arroz  debido a un desordenado crecimiento de área de siembra  del mismo, ha creado un desbalance entre la oferta y la demanda, lo cual ocasiona la baja en el precio. La inelastecidad la cual es insensible a la variación hace que aunque los productores bajen sus precios para una respuesta favorable del mercado, estos no se inmuten a comprar más.   La cual ha generado que el gobierno busque nuevos mercados para el arroz peruano, pero esto no es la solución ya que esto siempre se vuelve a repetir. Una de las propuestas que expusieron los productores de la zona de Jequetepeque es la de reducir  el área de siembra para lograr una mejor rentabilidad y mejorar la calidad.  Uno de los ejemplos seria el Pisco que solo se puede producir en algunas zonas del país (arequipa, Moquegua, Ica, Lima, Tacna.) la cual ha hecho que los productores se preocupen por la calidad del producto, tienen una buena rentabilidad, precios accesibles y son  competitivos en el mercado externo.  Jacqueline Córdova P. 200821505

----------


## yamile_giovana

En mi opinión personal esto es un claro ejemplo que la ley de la oferta no siempre se cumple, reflejando que los factores económicos del Ceteris Paribus no siempre permanecen constantes por diversas ciscunstancias.
Asimismo sabemos que el arroz es un producto inelastico, lo cual quiere decir que no porque baje de precio o haya mayor oferta las familias consumiran más arroz.
Según la lectura la exportación es una medida de urgencia y no una política establecida, lo cual no garantiza que siempre que produzcamos mas vamos a poder exportar, tampoco sabemos cuál es el precio del arroz en los paises mencionados lo cual no nos garantiza que los agricultores vayan a ganar o recuperar su inversión. Esto se debe la escasa información que manejan los agricultores, ellos solo se dejan llevar por la intuición que si a los que siembran arroz le fue bien migran a ese producto sin medir las consecuencias de esta medida.
Pienso que sería bueno que a los agricultores se les capacite en temas económicos pero en un lenguaje claro y sencillo para que comprendan cuanto se perjudican al migrar del cultivo de un producto a otro por llevarse de una mera intuición.
Ojo que esto no solo pasa en el sector agrícola, sino también en lo comercial por ejemplo en Lima si alguien pone una peluquería y le va bien a la semana aparecen 3 o mas en la misma cuadra , lo cual al final perjudica al comerciante y no le permite obtener los ingresos necesarios para poder cubrir sus costos, y finalmente terminan por cerrar el negocio sin siquiera recuperar lo invertido.
Atte
Yamile Misad Villalta
200821346

----------


## yamile_giovana

En el presente caso de sobreproducción de Arroz, se hace evidente el cumplimiento de las  leyes  del mercado, oferta y demanda, en este caso el precio del arroz baja a la mitad de su precio debido a una sobre oferta , generada por los excedente de producción ,que son la consecuencia de una mala política agrícola , en la que no se toma en cuenta el comportamiento del mercado, los productores agrícolas, entusiasmados por los precios altos de la campaña anterior siembran , mayores áreas de arroz, sin tener en cuenta la demanda de mercado, que es un factor a tomar en cuenta, para no generar excedentes , que generando perdidas al productor y desalentado la producción para la próxima campaña donde posiblemente el precio suba,  por que los productores en la próxima campaña sembraran otro producto que este mejor cotizado .  Juan Calderon Saenz Epel grupo 8

----------


## Sandra Torres

La mayor cantidad de producción de arroz que se registra en ciertos  valles a traído como consecuencia que los precios bajen cerca de un 50%, haciendo que la oferta aumente  y  la demanda se mantenga, el principal motivo de este excedente es a causa de la migración de productores de otros cultivos en la siembra de arroz, pues esto debido a los buenos precios que se obtuvieron el año pasado, han generado que los precios disminuyan hasta cerca de S/. 1.50 por kilo de arroz que a diferencia del año pasado estuvo a mitad del precio actual, considerándose  una demanda inelástica (precios bajan pero el consumo se mantiene  sin ninguna variación). Motivo por el cual es necesario que exista la exportación a fin de recuperar y superar las pérdidas que todo este fenómeno a ocasionado, Uno de los países que podrían ser uno de nuestros principales potenciales compradores es Colombia, de igual forma se están iniciando relaciones con otros países de quienes se obtendría muy buenos resultados a favor de nuestro país. Pero no es bueno tomar acciones  al problema cuando los excedentes ya se dieron.  Los funcionarios del ministerio de agricultura deberían tomar en cuenta estas situaciones  y crear planes de contingencia para evitar  situaciones posteriores. 
Sandra Torres Pachas.
COD. 200821512
Grupo 8

----------


## Gabriel Reategui

En este artículo, podemos apreciar que se cumplen las reglas de mercado cuando se trabaja en oferta y demanda, debido a que un producto con poca elasticidad o inelasticidad en un mercado con una sobreoferta, tendera a la baja del precio del producto debido a que el mercado no demandara más del producto así el precio de este baje. Esto al final tare como resultado que los agricultores vean mermados sus pronósticos de ingresos iniciales, por la baja del precio del producto o que pierdan parte de lo producido por una falta de demanda en el mercado.  Gabriel Reategui 200821310 Grupo 8

----------


## Fernando Cairo

Se deduce que hay un error en cuanto a la programaciòn de producciòn de arroz, debido a que los productores, sin ningùn tipo de control , exceden la oferta , sin tomar como consecuencia de esta manera no van a ganar màs y por el contrario podrian perder ò en el mejor de los casos solo recuperar su inversiòn por tratase de un producto inelastico.
En esta oportunidad la salida que planteo el gobierno es una soluciòn a corto plazo debido a que no se sabe el pròximo año nos volverìa a comprar el exceso , dado a que no sabemos si el producto serà aceptado por colombia y si su proveedor habitual no cubre las necesidad de ellos (precio y calidad).
Pero es valido recalcar que esta salida es mejor que la tomada en años anteriores como lo fue arrojar la cosecha a las carreteras ò al mar.
Plantearia reuniones entre productores para organizar la producciòn anual y de esta manera no exceder la oferta y manejar la producciòn de otros productos que sean igualmente rentables. 
Fernando Cairo B
200821523

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Uno de los problemas que tenemos los peruanos es que siempre tropezamos con la misma piedra... y ya deberíamos empezar a romper esa tradición.  
Siempre digo que no soy agricultor, pero algo enterado estoy, y lo mismo creo que ocurrió hace unos años con la páprika (corríjanme si me equivoco). 
Entonces, veo que el problema tiene 2 dos caras bien definidas. 
La primera: Un Ministerio de Agricultura y gobiernos regionales incapaces de brindar información útil y realista, que permita una verdadera planificación de cultivos en nuestro territorio.  
La segunda: Los agricultores del Perú que migran masivamente a nuevos cultivos, apenas alguno de éstos muestra una curva favorable, destruyendo esa misma curva en poco tiempo.  
Aprendamos de nuestros errores y tratemos de no cometerlos nuevamente. Yo no soy un experto, pero lo que vengo oyendo hace tiempo es que todos quieren sembrar Uva de Mesa... ¿qué va a pasar con la uva de mesa en algunos años?... No tengo ni idea, pero si fuera agricultor, empezaría a ver la posibilidad de una posible sobreproducción. 
Seguramente el arroz y las uvas son productos muy distintos, pero una cosa es cierta, cuando se produce mucho, siempre habrá alguien que pierda... La cosa es que no te toque a ti. 
Mi recomendación final es: si te vas a meter en un cultivo de moda, será mejor que estés seguro de que vas a poder ser competitivo, porque seguramente los que no lo sean, terminarán perdiendo plata. 
Saludos y espero estar diciendo cosas con sentido, ya que yo soy uno de los interesados en aprender a través del foro. Cualquier error, por favor corríjanme. 
Gracias a todos por las opiniones, y no se olviden que con buena información, se toman buenas decisiones... ¡así que a intercarmbiar información entre nosotros!

----------


## 200821491

Este es un ejemplo típico del comportamiento del precio en función de la oferta, ya que cuando la demanda se mantiene constante y la oferta aumenta el precio baja.
Tambien observamos que la demanda es inelástica, poque se trata de un producto de primera necesidad por lo que tiene pocos productos sustitutos y la demanda va a permanecer siempre constante.
Lo que puedo concluir es que el problema que se ha generado con la caída del precio del arroz es responsabilidad directa del gobierno porque desde mi punto de vista faltó PREVICION que es uno de los principios de la administración, puesto que las entidades de gobierno deben instruir a los productores en estos temas.
Estoy de acuerdo que la exportación es la mejor alternativa porque va a generar dividendos para el Estado y ganancias para los productores.
Podemos concluir tambien que no necesariamente mayor producción signifique mayor ganancia, este caso es un claro ejemplo.
Lo que me parece acertado es el aprovechamiento del Proyecto Especial CHAVIMOCHIC para productos alternativos (paprika, esparragos, etc.). 
Saludos, *Liz Mariela Espinal Q.*

----------


## rolando rm

Se puede apreciar el desorden en la planeacion de produccion de arroz , primero por no evaluar el verdadero consumo real del mercado, segundo porque muchos agricultores teniendo en cuenta solo el precio en el mercado siembran mayores areas de arroz ; con lo cual solo van a ocasionar que el precio final caiga por la sobre oferta.
Cabe señalar que el arroz es un producto que asi baje el precio al 50% el consumo en el mercado no se va a incrementar (inelastico).
Pienso que los agricultores deben asesorarse economicamnete para que no incurran en estos problemas.
Parte de la solucion del problema es que los agricultores deberian asociarse para proyectar mejor su produccion y a la vez por intermedio de este gremio poder abastecer el mercado internacional, negociar insumos con mejores condiciones etc. 
Rolando rodriguez Miranda 
200513229

----------


## Fernando Cairo

> Uno de los problemas que tenemos los peruanos es que siempre tropezamos con la misma piedra... y ya deberíamos empezar a romper esa tradición.  
> Siempre digo que no soy agricultor, pero algo enterado estoy, y lo mismo creo que ocurrió hace unos años con la páprika (corríjanme si me equivoco). 
> Entonces, veo que el problema tiene 2 dos caras bien definidas. 
> La primera: Un Ministerio de Agricultura y gobiernos regionales incapaces de brindar información útil y realista, que permita una verdadera planificación de cultivos en nuestro territorio.  
> La segunda: Los agricultores del Perú que migran masivamente a nuevos cultivos, apenas alguno de éstos muestra una curva favorable, destruyendo esa misma curva en poco tiempo.  
> Aprendamos de nuestros errores y tratemos de no cometerlos nuevamente. Yo no soy un experto, pero lo que vengo oyendo hace tiempo es que todos quieren sembrar Uva de Mesa... ¿qué va a pasar con la uva de mesa en algunos años?... No tengo ni idea, pero si fuera agricultor, empezaría a ver la posibilidad de una posible sobreproducción. 
> Seguramente el arroz y las uvas son productos muy distintos, pero una cosa es cierta, cuando se produce mucho, siempre habrá alguien que pierda... La cosa es que no te toque a ti. 
> Mi recomendación final es: si te vas a meter en un cultivo de moda, será mejor que estés seguro de que vas a poder ser competitivo, porque seguramente los que no lo sean, terminarán perdiendo plata. 
> Saludos y espero estar diciendo cosas con sentido, ya que yo soy uno de los interesados en aprender a través del foro. Cualquier error, por favor corríjanme. 
> Gracias a todos por las opiniones, y no se olviden que con buena información, se toman buenas decisiones... ¡así que a intercarmbiar información entre nosotros!

 Concuerdo contigo en lo que has expuesto en el foro , pero quiero hacer una mención en lo expuesto por ti , cabe señalar que siempre que haya , como tu dices , una curva favorable , siempre los productores iran por ese camino , debido a que no hay una instrucción previa, ni una función de producción coordinada. Para mi , el problema seguira existiendo mientras no haya una coordinación entre productures ya que todos querran asegurar algo sin saber que lo que estan haciendo es romper el mercedo de Ofertas y Demandas. 
Fernando Cairo B
200821523

----------


## Ricardo Balta

Puedo apreciar una falta de comunicación entre los campesinos y el gobierno, ya que el campesino sigue trabajando en función al precio sin saber que están saturando el mercado.
Una de las alternativas que presento para que no exista excedentes de producción que trae este tipo de consecuencias es que se mejore la política agrícola en el país, donde organicen a los campesinos y expongan diferentes tipos de cultivos que les brinden mayores beneficios económicos, con la finalidad que se produzca la cantidad necesaria y adecuada para cubrir la demanda interna y externa que tiene el país. 
Ricardo Balta
200800062

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Creo que el tema de "política agraria" es muy amplio. El asunto pasa por mejorar los sistemas de información agraria, y obviamente por la elección de una mejor cédula de cultivos.
No se entiende por que se sigue promoviendo el arroz en la costa cuando su exigencia en agua es tremenda, debiendose promover en la selva. Por otro lado el tema del AGROBANCO no ha dado la ssoluciones del caso. 
La política agraria debe empezar por acciones de inclusión, pero sobre todo por una decisión polìtica verdadera.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Fernando/CONSULTOR AGRARIO: La cuestión es cómo hacer para lograr una coordinación efectiva entre los productores de los distintos cultivos, para lograr la planificiación o el sistema de información a los que hacemos referencia. 
Se supone que tenemos un Ministerio de Agricultura. Se supone que existen gremios, grupos o asociaciones independientes como ProVid, ProHass, ProCitrus, APEM, etc. ¿No deberían ser estas instituciones las encargadas de recopilar y difundir esta infromación entre los productores, sabiendo que es de primordial importancia? 
En ese sentido coincido con CONSULTOR AGRARIO en que la política agraria debe empezar por acciones de inclusión, pero sobre todo por una decisión polìtica verdadera.  
Mi padre tiene una empresa especializada en información estadística para la toma de decisiones a nivel empresarial (inform@ccion), pero tampoco contamos -creo yo- con esos datos. 
Como soy de los que NO confía del trabajo del Estado, yo puedo proponerle a mi padre para empezar a planear una metodología para recabar esa información, pero sin duda hace falta la colaboración honesta de muchísimas personas para lograrlo. 
En este momento no se me ocurre la manera de implementar un sistema de información así, pero seguramente que se puede hacer; así que les dejo esa duda a ver si me pueden ayudar...  *¿Cómo se podría implementar un sistema de información eficaz en nuestro país para la planificación de cultivos a lo largo del año en nuestro territorio, según la demanda interna y externa de cada producto?*  
Por el momento, parece que la cosa va a tener que seguir siendo al ojo. 
Saludos y gracias por los comentarios.

----------

